# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  4. Murat Dönemi Islahatları

## ceyda

- İstanbul'daki yeniçeri zorbalarını ortadan kaldırdı. 


- İçki ve sigarayı yasakladı. Kahvehaneleri kapattı. Bu yolla asayiş ve güvenliği sağlamaya çalıştı.


- Anadolu'da çıkan Celali isyanlarını bastırdı. 


- İran seferlerine çıkarak Bağdat'ı aldı. Böylece devletin iç ve dış durumunu düzeltti.


- Yeniçeri Ocağını bir düzene soktu.


- Maliyeyi düzeltti.


- IV. Murat devletin duraklamasının nedenlerini araştırıp sorunlara kesin çözümler bulmak amacıyla devlet adamlarına raporlar hazırlattı. Bunlardan Koçi Beyin raporları doğrultusunda ıslahatlar yaptı. Ancak genç yaşta ölümü ıslahatların yarım kalmasına yol açtı.

----------

